# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Lang thang đồi Montmartre ở kinh đô Paris - Du lịch Pháp

## Meoluoi9x

*Ngọn đồi tuyệt đẹp từng là nguồn cảm hứng cho rất nhiều họa sĩ, nhạc sĩ nổi tiếng.*

Paris là một trong những thành phố có nhiều điểm đến thú vị, hấp dẫn nhất hành tinh. Một trong số đó là đồi Montmartre, nằm ở phía Bắc thành phố, trong một quận đẹp nhất xứ sở hoa lệ này. 




Đồi Montmartre ban đầu được gọi là đồi “thánh tử vì đạo”, nơi người dân Paris tỏ lòng tôn kính với vị thánh Denis. 

Phải tới đầu thế kỷ 19, nơi đây mới thực sự phát triển và trở thành chốn dừng chân của các họa sĩ, nhạc sĩ lừng danh của Pháp và trên toàn thế giới. 



Nhờ có những quy định giảm thuế và khá “thoáng” về luật lệ, nhiều show trình diễn sexy đã được tổ chức tại đây, điển hình là Le Chat Noir (Mèo đen) và Moulin Rouge (Cối xay gió đỏ), những cái tên vẫn được du khách mê mẩn tới tận ngày nay. 



Montmartre luôn tự hào với các công dân nổi tiếng của nó. Những nghệ sĩ lừng danh như Picasso, Modigliani, Van Gogh, Renoir lần lượt tìm tới đây sinh sống vì bị thu hút và truyền cảm hứng bởi vẻ đẹp và sự tự do của khu đồi xinh đẹp. 



Có rất nhiều ống kính được lắp trên đỉnh Montmartre để du khách ngắm cảnh Paris.

Vương cung thánh đường Sacre Coeur (Thánh tâm) được xây dựng vào cuối thế kỷ 19, đầu thế kỷ 20 với màu trắng tinh khôi trên bầu trời xanh nước Pháp đã trở thành biểu tượng của Paris. 

Thánh đường được trang trí theo phong cách La Mã – Byzantine với các mảnh kính màu rực rỡ được trang trí từ năm 1920 – 1930. Tháp chuông Sacre Coeur có quả chuông mang tên Savoyarde, lớn nhất nước Pháp. Thánh đường nằm trên đồi cao, là điểm đến tuyệt vời cho những ai muốn chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh Paris bên dưới. 



Ngày nay, khu phố Montmartre vẫn tập trung nhiều nhà hàng, quán bar ngoài trời, phòng tranh… tạo nên một không khí nghệ thuật nhộn nhịp mà vẫn thơ mộng. 



Một nhà hàng nhỏ xinh với bàn ghế ngoài trời trên đồi Montmartre. 



Sắc màu tươi tắn của các cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm ở Montmartre.

Trên quảng trường Tertre phía sau nhà thờ Sacre Coeur, du khách được chiêm ngưỡng đông đảo họa sĩ dựng giá vẽ tranh phong cảnh hay chân dung cho du khách.



_Theo xzone_

----------


## cheezelsoshi

thành phố đẹp quá

----------


## dung89

cảnh đẹp đường phố đẹp

----------


## Umove Travel

Tụ điểm âm nhạc Moulin Rouge rất nổi tiếng và thu hút khách du lịch. Nói chung Paris rất rộng lớn và có vô số điểm thăm quan không chỉ có Champ Elysse, Effel, Louvre... Một khi đã xin visa Pháp, nên cố gắng đi du lịch và tham quan được càng nhiều điểm trong một thành phố, bạn sẽ càng thấy nó đẹp biết bao.

----------


## Umove Travel

Buổi chiều mà ngồi trên đồi Montmartre ngắm hoàng hôn thì thật tuyệt vời.

----------

